

Did facebook just get hijacked? - agotterer

Going directly to http://facebook.com without the www is redirecting me to a sponsored landing page. Twitter seems to confirm its widespread and not spyware. Happened on multiple browsers. Anyone else?
======
henryl
I'm getting the same thing. On chrome it goes to
<http://http://facebook.com//>.

Maybe it's a mistake -- an intern is about to get fired.

~~~
henryl
I don't see it anymore.

~~~
agotterer
yup, me either. Thanks for confirming I didnt have spyware :)

